# New to this group have a boat question



## Zeb (Apr 16, 2021)

I've been around boats most of my life and jet boats on and off for last 25 years. I recently purchased a Jetcraft built in 1987 it's 18' long and no model name although a # but it's not in front of me. Are any of you long time Jetcraft buff's that could she some light on what I have? I can provide photos later if any of you are. Center console, currently has a Mariner 135 assuming was new with the boat and it came with both the jet and prop drive. It's all welded looks like very custom beautiful workmanship, the bottom is about 1/4" sides and rest of boat are about 1/8" This boat is most ways like mint for it's age no dents or scratches on the bottom and infact the manufacture # is still painted on the bottom. I believe I measured the bottom at 64-66" across and beam around 7'. The bottom design has about a 12" flat pad running from very back all the way to the front until the bow starts. It's a unique bottom design in that it's not your typical river boat low or no rise design and it is an obvious modified v at the back although you put a straight edge on the bottom and it's not a lot of rise at least where it would be at speed. I ran it with the owner out in WA before I made the deal and it ran over 46mph with the two of us in it and other unnecessary weight like 8hp Honda kicker and down riggers etc. He never used the jet, but his friend the original owner did and it's like new also so didn't get used much. I figure if not an acceptable river boat then it's still an incredible lake boat for fishing. This model sound familar if so please share what you know thanks!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 21, 2021)

Jetcraft made a few inboard jet models and I wonder if they took one of those boats and never cut it for the jet openings and just put an outboard on it. I had a Jetcraft 13' sprint boat with 350 Chevy and Hamilton jet drive and the bottom sounds similar. I'll look for some pictures of the bottom but this is all I can find at the moment showing the back of the boat with the jet opening.


----------

